# The AlpineZone Battle Royal



## Greg (May 2, 2008)

By far the two biggest factions here on AZ are:


The Arrogant Moguls Nuts
The Pretentious Turn Earners
This is a thread solely for trash talkin' so let's all take off the gloves and throw down. This is kinda like the mother of roast threads, based on skiing preference and should keep us busy in the off-season. :lol:

I specifically didn't include those wimpy groomer lovers that only want to carve the flats to achieve mad steezy speed or those silly knuckle draggin' snowboarders here. The mogul nuts and turn earners would undoubtedly join forces and kick their asses if those posers came around. This thread is for *real *men.



I shouldn't have to say it, but this thread is meant to be in jest. Carry on...


----------



## awf170 (May 2, 2008)

I still have a month left of quality skiing...

Hmm... lets compare what Greg skied last Friday vs. what I skied.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/27324-sugarbush-4-25-2008-a.html
vs.
http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/showpost.php?p=111401&postcount=5

Looks like a close call. Right... 

(This thread is going to be fun:uzi::flame

BTW:  You guys can have AndyZee.  We were going to recruit him, but after seeing his fatass barely make it up Hillmans Highway once I've decided you guys get him.


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/showpost.php?p=111401&postcount=5



Sweet pics, Austin! But how much *skiing *did you actually do?


----------



## awf170 (May 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sweet pics, Austin! But how much *skiing *did you actually do?



Five runs.  Probably more than half the old men on this forum do in a day of lift served skiing.  

(I should be doing homework right now.  This thread is not going to help)


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> (I should be doing homework right now.  This thread is not going to help)



Homework. He he he. :lol:


----------



## awf170 (May 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Homework. He he he. :lol:



Yep fun stuff.  So once you moguls skiers inevitably lose this argument at least  you'll still be able to resort to say that I'm a huge loser who stays home on Friday night and does homework.

BTW:  I think I need to call Marc to come check out this thread.  Combine the pretentiousness of being an a scumbag engineer + turn-earner and we'll have a winning combination.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 2, 2008)

Turn earners are people you don't like to get a lot of vert in a day and have way to much time on there hands to want to walk up mountain.

Snowboarders are people who can't handle two boards so they use one fat one.

People who ski fast use it as an excuse to avoid skiing bumps...since they can't.

Bump skiers rule!!!! They can ski anywhere on the mountain get lots of vert and use two boards to do it.


----------



## redalienx11 (May 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I still have a month left of quality skiing...
> 
> Hmm... lets compare what Greg skied last Friday vs. what I skied.
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/27324-sugarbush-4-25-2008-a.html
> ...




Hmm... lets compare what Austin skied last Friday vs. what I skied.






Me? Pretentious turn earner? Never. ps. I have 30+ days of skiing left this year.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 2, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> People who ski fast use it as an excuse to avoid skiing bumps...since they can't.



That's me!  You hit the nail on the head.:grin:


----------



## awf170 (May 2, 2008)

redalienx11 said:


> Hmm... lets compare what Austin skied last Friday vs. what I skied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet view of the road. :roll:  Real wilderness out there in the Was-angeles  mountains.  Did you get a nice view of that sweet smog cloud over SLC, or did you just get to see the ugly ass town.  So how many of your closest friends did you have to share that mountain with?  A few hundred?  

(Us turn-earners aren't a friendly group.  Even towards each other)

This thread is awesome...

Edit:  Don't even get me started on you filthy, gorp eating, hemp wearing, weed smoking telemarkers.

Edit #2:  Don't sell us short, Greg.  We're pretty arrogant also.  I'd said we're more arrogant and pretentious then those stupid bump skiers.  Oh man how about the gay pants bump skiers wear...  Those are radical :roll:


----------



## mondeo (May 2, 2008)

Shouldn't there be a duplicate thread for the turn earners here?

They aren't skiers, they're sicko hikers who only enjoy going _up_ hills.


----------



## mondeo (May 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Five runs.  Probably more than half the old men on this forum do in a day of lift served skiing.
> 
> (I should be doing homework right now.  This thread is not going to help)



I hit Outer Limits five times an hour for six hours a day. I did 120 turn-earner days this year!


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I hit Outer Limits five times an hour for six hours a day. I did 120 turn-earner days this year!



:lol: That's awesome. So...let's pin it down and try to figure out what the bump skier to turn earner day ratio is. 3:1? 4:1? Looks like my meager 41 day season is at least a 123 day turn-earner season. Sweet! 

Yup. Those turn earners are kinda like GSS who counts 90 minute sessions at Blue Mountain as a full ski day... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> BTW:  You guys can have AndyZee.  We were going to recruit him, but after seeing his fatass barely make it up Hillmans Highway once I've decided you guys get him.



LMFAO...about Andy..85 pounds on my back..Zee..

Let me roast myself..goes all the way to Jackson Hole and only skis inbounds lift serviced terrain..what a gaper..and on non powder days made 5 laps an hour down 2700 vert groomers to pad his vertical foot totals and get mad steezy speed.

Quits after only 10 runs when it's pouring rain at Blue mountain.

Arrives at Blue mountain at 7:10AM even though the lifts don't start until 7:30AM for an empty first few runs and fresh cord.

Gets credit card air on all the booters except the big mother-F#cking booter at Blue..mad steezy yo..

Almost gets his ass kicked by cutting in front of an old hippie skibums skis in the line at Jackson Hole..hey he was getting coffee or taking a dump..you can't reserve liftline spots with skis..maybe I'll reserve a spot in line for a concert with one of my shoes...mad Homer Simpson..doh

Started drinking beer at 7:15AM on closing day at Blue and at 9:00AM on retro gaper day at Blue..but didn't get a Ski-Ui

Is thinking about skiing with a clown horn next season..

Thinks 88mm underfoot are fatboyz..

Mogul style can be defined as goose stomping

Says mad steezy yo more than any other human being on earth.

Hits on MILFs from Cherry Hill New Jersey on the chairlift with a Joey Tribioni from Friends,"How You Doing"

Made out on a chairlift during the 2007-08 ski season..with another person..a woman at that..who had all her teeth..

Spends more time posting on ski sights than skiing despite skiing a combined 326 days in the past three ski season..

Knows the vert of nearly every ski resort by heart..

Enjoys the occasion NT..No Turn run..

Likes to straight run moguls

Likes to make GS turns through deep crud

Dislikes deep piles of sugar but doesn't let them phase him

Major one legged steeze..can ski a blue run on one leg top to bottom better than most of the Blue mountain ski patrollers can do it on two legs

Skis faster than Gorgonzola down Razors Edge while drinking a beer..

Leaves Kingslug in the dust...

Would whip Greg and AWF in a Chinese downhill..

Is a rapping fool..loves to battle rap

Does the best running man..in ski boots..in the world..and is bringing out the cardboard next season for some parking lot brake dancing

Enjoys Roasting himself..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yup. Those turn earners are kinda like GSS who counts 90 minute sessions at Blue Mountain as a full ski day... :lol:



In those 90 minutes I ski more Vert than skiing any 14er..and I only had a few sub two hour sessions this season on days where 99 percent of the people didn't bother due to rain, freezing rain or locusts..


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2008)

When it comes to talking chit, I can't be bothered wasting time with such ametuers.. :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I'm the king of chit talk, you guys don't even rate. :roll:



Your Avatar looks like boobs and now I have a semi..


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Your Avatar looks like boobs and now I have a semi..


 

Crank it out dude. :lol:


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> When it comes to talking chit, I can't be bothered wasting time with such ametuers.. :roll:



How's the gangrene on those heels of yours? You are one vile greasy ape of a man.


----------



## snoseek (May 2, 2008)

My favorite bumper sticker ever: No one cares that you tele.


Really it's all good, but really hiking for skiing really can't be looked down on. This is the closest think to true natural skiing there is.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 2, 2008)

snoseek said:


> This is the closest think to true natural skiing there is.



The closest thing to spending 10 times more time hiking than skiing.

Save your energy for the skiing..Slow lifts are painfull..give me a high speed quad or 6-pack..


----------



## dmc (May 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Crank it out dude. :lol:




I think I just threw up in my mouth..


----------



## dmc (May 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Save your energy for the skiing..Slow lifts are painfull..give me a high speed quad or 6-pack..




Like my buddy John says... "Blacken the sky with chairlifts"


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Really it's all good, but really hiking for skiing really can't be looked down on. This is the closest think to true natural skiing there is.



WTF is "true natural skiing?" :blink:

This?


----------



## dmc (May 2, 2008)

If it weren't for the skiers of Tucks mogul skiing may never have started...  It was in the gullys of Tuckerman Raine that modern skiing saw born...  And the old Austrian crap got tossed out the window...

Look it up..


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2008)

dmc said:


> If it weren't for the skiers of Tucks mogul skiing may never have started...  It was in the gullys of Tuckerman Raine that modern skiing saw born...  And the old Austrian crap got tossed out the window...
> 
> Look it up..



Oh great. Here comes the hippy snowboarder trying to be the voice of reason... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> You are one vile greasy ape of a man.


 
And don't you forget it you lil girly boy,


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oh great. Here comes the hippy snowboarder trying to be the voice of reason... :roll:



Haha,,remember the picture of DMC on skis in the bumps with a fanny pack and a big pornstar moustache..JEA!!!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Crank it out dude. :lol:



Oh god, please stop I am getting sick.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Crank it out dude. :lol:




damn a three roper...as Devo would say..whip it..whip it good..


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> BTW: You guys can have AndyZee. We were going to recruit him, but after seeing his fatass barely make it up Hillmans Highway once I've decided you guys get him.


 
Austin, one thing I have to say for you, you're probably the only person on this board that could make Greg look manly.:smash:


----------



## awf170 (May 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol: That's awesome. So...let's pin it down and try to figure out what the bump skier to turn earner day ratio is. 3:1? 4:1? Looks like my meager 41 day season is at least a 123 day turn-earner season. Sweet!
> 
> Yup. Those turn earners are kinda like GSS who counts 90 minute sessions at Blue Mountain as a full ski day... :lol:


'

Don't worry, us hikers are in such superior shape that when we do go to resort we crank out mad steezy vert to make up for the touring.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Would whip Greg and AWF in a Chinese downhill.



On its on, chunky.  So do you think you'll have actually started your diet by the time?  Or will you still be shooting for next Monday?  Your fatass will be gasping for air about a third of the way down chute.




dmc said:


> If it weren't for the skiers of Tucks mogul skiing may never have started...  It was in the gullys of Tuckerman Raine that modern skiing saw born...  And the old Austrian crap got tossed out the window...
> 
> Look it up..



Pwned.

(Man I go away for a couple of hours and look at the awesomeness I find.  This thread makes me proud.)


----------



## campgottagopee (May 3, 2008)

This thread is great:smash:

Bump skiers??? Yah, okey dokey----only reason bumps even form is because you wussy's need to check off some speed so your mamma doesn't get scared. Some say bump skiers rip, I say bump skiers are friggin chicken chit fake effers trying to impress someone.

Turn earners---PA LEASE----do us all a favor and go hike the Long Trail or something. Green Peace is calling---nuff said

Beer drinkin', cig smokin', carhartt wearin skiers of Greek Peak are the REAL MEN of the mountain.....nasty 900 vert yo!!!!!!!


----------



## jack97 (May 3, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Beer drinkin', cig smokin', carhartt wearin skiers of Greek Peak are the REAL MEN of the mountain.....nasty 900 vert yo!!!!!!!



Yeah..... hungover & brown teeth old farts on super carver skis. That's radical skiing. :wink:


----------



## 2knees (May 3, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> This thread is great:smash:
> 
> Bump skiers??? Yah, okey dokey----only reason bumps even form is because you wussy's need to check off some speed so your mamma doesn't get scared. Some say bump skiers rip, I say bump skiers are friggin chicken chit fake effers trying to impress someone.
> 
> ...



Long live the Carhartt skiers!  Saw one at Mt. Snow on closing day.  toughest apparel known to man.


Bump skiers not only ignore pain, we relish it.  Only bada$$ mofo's like myself still ski bumps when you can barely walk from the car to the lodge but still rip the snot out of super steep manly trails like Ego Alley.  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (May 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> WTF is "true natural skiing?" :blink:
> 
> This?





Ahhahahahahaha.  this is great!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> This should be it's own thread " Why I love myself and why you should love me too" ...



I always look at myself in the mirror cause I'm a gnarcissist..I simply like to watch myself exist now I'm in a fog and mist..it's too late I'm not annonymous..


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> Long live the Carhartt skiers! Saw one at Mt. Snow on closing day. toughest apparel known to man.
> 
> 
> I love how Greg starts these threads. The 36 year old "core" bump skier with 3 years of bumps under his belt. Come back and talk to me after you have another 20 years of punishment on your body. Only bada$$ mofo's like myself still ski bumps when you can barely walk from the car to the lodge but still rip the snot out of super steep manly trails like Ego Alley. :lol:


 
Very good points, I think you could consider Greg a "Park Ave" skier. So long as there's no bare spots, lifts are running, mancurist is available, he's there!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Very good points, I think you could consider Greg a "Park Ave" skier. So long as there's no bare spots, lifts are running, mancurist is available, he's there!



Along with some ski industry brown nosing..lol..for ads on here for some new Crabgrawlers..

An early start for Greg is 10:00AM..


----------



## BLESS (May 3, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I still have a month left of quality skiing...
> 
> Hmm... lets compare what Greg skied last Friday vs. what I skied.
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/27324-sugarbush-4-25-2008-a.html
> ...





that shot you took with the contrails from the jet is $$$$$


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> He is just trying to get the post count up ... obvious



Nothing wrong with that..grandpa


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Along with some ski industry brown nosing..lol..for ads on here for some new Crabgrawlers..
> 
> An early start for Greg is 10:00AM..


 
Oops, forgot those excellent points!


----------



## 2knees (May 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Very good points, I think you could consider Greg a "Park Ave" skier. So long as there's no bare spots, lifts are running, mancurist is available, he's there!



lol, thats funny coming from the ultimate 10-10:30 groomer skier.

if the liftline gets too choppy you get nervous.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 3, 2008)

OK  yer on :

 yer all a bunch o effin snot noses  that couldn't ski a dam with  sixty year olds who friggin rip  Canadian headwalls at mach schnell on 40 yr old board's pulling G's that would pucker yer butts  in ice age -75 degree windchills  -- cuz what teh hell  yer damn near the end anyway so who gives a rats ass 

Talk 2 me when ya get balz enuf to do it in yer damn 6th or 7th decade of sucking air  up yer snot noses -- till then  shut up and ski


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, thats funny coming from the ultimate 10-10:30 groomer skier.
> 
> if the liftline gets too choppy you get nervous.



ahahahaha...


----------



## snoseek (May 3, 2008)

You guys have fun mowing the lawn, I'm going to ski some powder.


----------



## 2knees (May 3, 2008)

snoseek said:


> You guys have fun mowing the lawn, I'm going to ski some powder.




hold the phone, i think we have the winner right here.


I got nothin for that one.


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, thats funny coming from the ultimate 10-10:30 groomer skier.
> 
> if the liftline gets too choppy you get nervous.


 
I was waiting for that, you got me. 
But we all have our days, with the exception of Greg. 
Which by the way, why start a new thread, just make this one a sticky: http://forums.alpinezone.com/25965-gregs-roast.html It all amounts to the same thing :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> OK  yer on :
> 
> 
> 
> Talk 2 me when ya get balz enuf to do it in yer damn 6th or 7th decade of sucking air  up yer snot noses -- till then  shut up and ski



Skiing sure seems tough when you're hopped up on Viagra and Metamucil..and your balls hang to your knees..mad props..grandpa..yes the good old days were when a dime bag cost a dime and you got crabs from a 5 dollar hooker..JEA!!!


----------



## 2knees (May 3, 2008)

this is great!  what a free-for-all.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> hold the phone, i think we have the winner right here.
> 
> 
> I got nothin for that one.



Times two Snoseek has me speechless..since the highlight of my morning is smoking doobies..posting on the net..and rubbing one out to AndyZees Avatar..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I was waiting for that, you got me.
> But we all have our days, with the exception of Greg.
> Which by the way, why start a new thread, just make this one a sticky: http://forums.alpinezone.com/25965-gregs-roast.html It all amounts to the same thing :lol:



Oh no he's posting links again how about you start a thread about a 2 day one run trip to Tuckermans in May of 2023..lol


----------



## 2knees (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Times two Snoseek has me speechless..since the highlight of my morning is smoking doobies..posting on the net..and rubbing one out to AndyZees Avatar..



beats (no pun intended) my morning.  I'm dealing with a big ole concussion.  I feel like i've been hung over for 2 days.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> this is great!  what a free-for-all.



Greg probably has a big shit eating grin because he knows extra visits to the site means extra ad revenue which means he's a day closer to his dream of his own seeded bump run sponsored by Sugarbush, Powerbar, and Ski-tote..lol


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg probably has a big shit eating grin because he knows extra visits to the site means extra ad revenue which means he's a day closer to his dream of his own seeded bump run sponsored by Sugarbush, Powerbar, and Ski-tote..lol



  BINGO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE GOT US A   WINNER


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Skiing sure seems tough when you're hopped up on Viagra and Metamucil..
> 
> No need 4 blue lite special  just a sixer 'o Kokanee and some damn advil


----------



## Greg (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh no he's posting links again how about you start a thread about a 2 day one run trip to Tuckermans in May of 2023..lol



The funny thing is even if he starts that thread now, he probably _still _won't be able to get someone to join him...


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> The funny thing is even if he starts that thread now, he probably _still _won't be able to get someone to join him...


 
And your point is?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I bet your really getting hungry about now .. blueberry pancakes soaked in butter and maple syrup with lots of bacon ..



That sounds good..can you PM me some bacon...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> And your point is?




Nobody is going to want to share a tent with you..because word around AlpineZone is that you have a foot fetish..


----------



## jack97 (May 3, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I feel dirty now .. so used..



It's a great feeling!


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nobody is going to want to share a tent with you..because word around AlpineZone is that you have a foot fetish..


 
:lol: I'm actually starting to like you, didn't think it was possible :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> :lol: I'm actually starting to like you, didn't think it was possible :lol:



that's sweet...


----------



## kingslug (May 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> :lol: I'm actually starting to like you, didn't think it was possible :lol:



Wait until you ski with him...fast mofo he is.


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> that's sweet...


----------



## kingslug (May 3, 2008)

Leaves Kingslug in the dust...
I'm a slug...what can I say...


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Leaves Kingslug in the dust...
> I'm a slug...what can I say...


 
In that case, he'll make me look like I'm standing still


----------



## MrMagic (May 3, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> People who ski fast use it as an excuse to avoid skiing bumps...since they can't.
> 
> Bump skiers rule!!!! They can ski anywhere on the mountain get lots of vert and use two boards to do it.



i wasnt going to get invloved but this quote about fat skis  well well well  you name the bump run and the day, and ill be there.


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg probably has a big shit eating grin because he knows extra visits to the site means extra ad revenue which means he's a day closer to his dream of his own seeded bump run sponsored by Sugarbush, Powerbar, and Ski-tote..lol


 



Warp Daddy said:


> BINGO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE GOT US A WINNER


 
I'll second that! :flame:


----------



## 2knees (May 3, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> i wasnt going to get invloved but this quote about fat skis  well well well  you name the bump run and the day, and ill be there.



gotta back him up on this one.  MrMagic kills it with bulbous boards.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Wait until you ski with him...fast mofo he is.




Kingslug is one of my newest groupies..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> In that case, he'll make me look like I'm standing still




You have mass on your side so you should dust me..


----------



## kingslug (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Kingslug is one of my newest groupies..



Maybe next season.......JH!!!!!!!! Want to go back there!!!! Or, Alta.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2008)

turn earners....please, we all know it's common knowledge that you free your heals skinning up hill to limber up for an entirely different activity than actual skiing


Hey Sailor!!!






oh stop it ya silly


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

kingslug said:


> Maybe next season.......JH!!!!!!!! Want to go back there!!!!




I'll be there the last 9 days in January


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> turn earners....please, we all know it's common knowledge that you free your heals skinning up hill to limber up for an entirely different activity than actual skiing
> 
> 
> Hey Sailor!!!
> ...



ahhhh..nothing like two men alone at the top of the mountain wearing tight neoprene..


----------



## kingslug (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll be there the last 9 days in January



I'll look into it. hopefully they have a season like this one!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

kingslug said:


> I'll look into it. hopefully they have a season like this one!!!



yeah..it's not really about how the season is..it's about how it is while you're there....I might book a last minute trip to Jackson Hole this year based on the powder forecast..


----------



## campgottagopee (May 3, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Yeah..... hungover & brown teeth old farts on super carver skis. That's radical skiing. :wink:



My brother


----------



## campgottagopee (May 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> Long live the Carhartt skiers!  Saw one at Mt. Snow on closing day.  toughest apparel known to man.
> 
> 
> Bump skiers not only ignore pain, we relish it.  Only bada$$ mofo's like myself still ski bumps when you can barely walk from the car to the lodge but still rip the snot out of super steep manly trails like Ego Alley.  :lol:



I rest my point. Wussy bump skiers like you are the only peeps that even go into the lodge. Whadda do??? Brag how wicked cool you looked skiing those nasty seeded bumps in your red-white and blue strech pants with those cute knee pads????


----------



## campgottagopee (May 3, 2008)

snoseek said:


> You guys have fun mowing the lawn, I'm going to ski some powder.




Okay Mr. Bigtime skier, what are you doing on the internet at 9:13 in the morning????????


----------



## tjf67 (May 3, 2008)

*Is there any bump skiers*

In Here.  Ive seen the videos.  I have not seen any bump skiers yet.  Gapers bye the boat load. Keep at it ladies.  

As far as turn earners.  They are smelly rickity looking antisocialites that cant ski very well.  They can walkup hill pretty good though.  Legends in there own mind


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Okay Mr. Bigtime skier, what are you doing on the internet at 9:13 in the morning????????



Dude you got owned..he's in Colorado which is 7:13AM Colorado time..still kind of lame as he should have been standing in line for first tracks..


----------



## campgottagopee (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dude you got owned..he's in Colorado which is 7:13AM Colorado time..still kind of lame as he should have been standing in line for first tracks..



I know......I realized that right when I clicked my mouse then started laughing at myself out loud:lol:
Sometimes you're the windhshield other times you're the bug.


----------



## tcharron (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Your Avatar looks like boobs and now I have a semi..



I scrolled past it quick, blinked, scrolled back up.  Then pondered exactly how old that lady must be, with her teets hanging down to the floor and the nipples all sorta cockeyed.


----------



## 2knees (May 3, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> I rest my point. Wussy bump skiers like you are the only peeps that even go into the lodge. Whadda do??? Brag how wicked cool you looked skiing those nasty seeded bumps in your red-white and blue strech pants with those cute knee pads????




Nope, i go into the lodge to take a piss. Some of us havent hit the age where Depends are a necessary part of our ski attire.  Campdidigopee?


----------



## campgottagopee (May 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> Nope, i go into the lodge to take a piss. Some of us havent hit the age where Depends are a necessary part of our ski attire.  Campdidigopee?



Round here we just piss in our Carhartts:evil:


----------



## snoseek (May 3, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5847/cat/926
http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5845/cat/926


Figured I'd snap a  couple pics for you guys


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

snoseek said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5847/cat/926
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5845/cat/926
> 
> 
> Figured I'd snap a  couple pics for you guys





Where are the moguls and fresh cordoroy...?????  It must have sucked if you're home already..lol


----------



## snoseek (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Where are the moguls and fresh cordoroy...?????  It must have sucked if you're home already..lol



It's 45 minutes. I skied from 8:30 till one with no breaks (pissed in the woods) but yeah it totally sucked balls. All that crappy snow in the way, plus that goddamn sun wouldn't quit.


http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5843/limit/recent

that's the closest thing to moguls. Friggen snow covering my beautiful rock hard bumps. Powder is for pussies.


----------



## jack97 (May 3, 2008)

snoseek said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5843/limit/recent
> 
> that's the closest thing to moguls. Friggen snow covering my beautiful rock hard bumps. .



That pic doesn't do anything for me.....lame big time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

snoseek said:


> It's 45 minutes. I skied from 8:30 till one with no breaks (pissed in the woods) but yeah it totally sucked balls. .



Hey you don't have to be defensive...I get burnt out hella quick on powder days..due to no warmup runs or breaks..but there's too much getting along in this thread.

What's with the people who bitch and moan when it's slushy spring conditions..."The Snow is Heavy and it's 60 degrees out..this snow sucks"...only I'm a hypacrit because I dislike Frogols..not not fraggles..from the hit show Fraggel Rock..but the Fraggels can't ski well..and always have picnics in the landings of the terrain park.

Parkrats who steer with their ankleswith their hands at their hips..come on guys..hands forwards..ass up..get rid of the baggy clothes..they create drag..and those double tips are for clowns..get some race stock Atomics and a ski boot 2-3 sizes too small..stop grinding the butter box and do some drills on one leg and in the gates..get invited to Nastar Nationals and stand around other guys in skintight races suits..posing with big gaper grins....no offense Gymnast..mad props on 2,000 skydives..

Racers who think they own the mountain..who would never ever in a zillion years boot up in the parking lot..for fear of a loose piece of gravel..ruin their 800 dollar ski boots custom fitted by an aging ballet skier named Sven.  Oh man 4 inches of new snow is going to ruin the racecourse.  Spyder jacket wearing making hogging the cat-track with side to side turns..with all your 10 zillion Nastar stickers stuck to pole which is bad aerodynamics..

Bro Brah gnarly sickbird living in Jackson Hole..only ski if there's more than 8 inches of fresh snow..jaded..bro it's cloudy..it's gonna suck..7 inches is dust on crust..fairweather skibum...drinking PBR..and shredding the gnar..as long as the conditions are perfect..

Dick and Nancy..only can ski on groomed snow..when the cord marks are gone they're ready to hang up the skis..loves free hour at Okemo..and would never even think of going in the woods for fear of Scratching Head Supershapes..Lets out hoots and hollers while going 25mph on a Blue cruiser..is stunned when I whiz by them at 50..leaving a steezy wake from my double tips..Still better than the ski patrollers who do the Pocono Shuffle..skidding their turns..


----------



## 2knees (May 3, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Round here we just piss in our Carhartts:evil:



ya know, just so we are clear, my original post was serious.  Carhartt is my biggest vendor.  I live eat and breathe that stuff at work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> ya know, just so we are clear, my original post was serious.  Carhartt is my biggest vendor.  I live eat and breathe that stuff at work.



Alot of people ski in Carharts here in Pennsyltucky it might be due to the proximity of the giant Cabellas..

Newsflash..

There's going to be a giant Cabellas in the Xanadu complex. I'm sure alot of people will be shredding the indoor gnar in Cabellas as well...JEA!!!!!!


----------



## kingslug (May 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hey you don't have to be defensive...I get burnt out hella quick on powder days..due to no warmup runs or breaks..but there's too much getting along in this thread.
> 
> What's with the people who bitch and moan when it's slushy spring conditions..."The Snow is Heavy and it's 60 degrees out..this snow sucks"...only I'm a hypacrit because I dislike Frogols..not not fraggles..from the hit show Fraggel Rock..but the Fraggels can't ski well..and always have picnics in the landings of the terrain park.
> 
> ...




You ever read Hunter S. Thompson.................


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 3, 2008)

kingslug said:


> You ever read Hunter S. Thompson.................



Yup...I've written a few novels myself..


----------



## eatskisleep (May 3, 2008)

I earned my turns today. It felt good.


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2008)

eatskisleep said:


> I earned my turns today. It felt good.


 

Good for you, any pics?


----------



## powbmps (May 3, 2008)

How can you even begin to question the level of gnar that is mogul skiing?


----------



## cbcbd (May 3, 2008)

bump skiers follow other peoples turns
turn-earners choose their own turns


but honestly... I have to force myself sometimes to ride the lift just to improve my skiing... sometimes you just gotta get the miles in.


----------



## jack97 (May 4, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> bump skiers follow other peoples turns
> turn-earners choose their own turns



More likely...

bump skiers follow other peoples turns *because than can*.


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2008)

jack97 said:


> More likely...
> 
> bump skiers follow other peoples turns *because than can*.



:lol: Owned. I assume you meant "they".


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol: Owned. I assume you meant "they".


 
You'll have to excuse him, his brained has bounced around his skull a bit much :lol: I guess unlike you, he must bang the bumps.


----------



## jack97 (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, I got owned. Wrote that around 8:00 am... the brain is on cruise control. The juices start flowing around 9:00 when I looking for a line. 

Damn thinking about that is making for a long spring, summer and fall


----------



## awf170 (May 4, 2008)

jack97 said:


> More likely...
> 
> bump skiers follow other peoples turns *because than can*.




Rad... I'm going to go do some meth since everyone else is doing it.  Maybe I'll just make some since I have a nice big room with no real purpose, and plenty of free time. 

BTW:  Only one day left in the season for you lazy-ass EC bump skiers.  Better start driving towards Sugarloaf right about now or your season is going to be over.  Haha!


----------



## cbcbd (May 4, 2008)

jack97 said:


> More likely...
> 
> bump skiers follow other peoples turns *because than can*.


So you're saying that bump skiers will follow me on a corniced-entrance-to-50-degree line? I hope not... for huge backcountry safety moguls I got to Tuckerman... Nothing like a huge hump of snow to take the edge off a 40+ degree slope.

bump skiers are just afraid they might get going too fast down steep terrain...

Conversation with John Egan the Saturday after 07's Valentine day storm:

Me-"Where is all the steep terrain? All the runs are bump runs except for the top section of Organgrinder which gave a few nice uninterrupted turns" 
JE-"The steep runs are there, you just have to get to them before everyone else does... or else it gets bumped"

...exactly.

Nice steep runs that get bumped up are like Pamela Anderson... she was much more attractive before she got all used up.


next?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 4, 2008)

It's you Greg, you drive me nuts. You're not arrogant in the least, but your obsession with bumps is becoming chronic. You’re the guy at the lunch table who everyday talks about his golf game until people’s eyes glaze over, but he doesn’t get it.

If someone threads about powder skiing, your take will be something like “That powder is going to form great bumps.” A thread about fat skis is sure to have a reply about bump skis from you. You never have a thread about how the skiing is at a certain mountain it’s always how’s the bumps there? 

I like skiing bumps and have been at it for a long time, but there are a lot of other aspects to the sport I like too.

 I use to think you where a one trick pony, but you’ve somehow gone beyond that.  In closing, you are a sick, sick man, get help cause you’ve gone over the edge.


----------



## jack97 (May 4, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> So you're saying that bump skiers will follow me on a corniced-entrance-to-50-degree line? I hope not... for huge backcountry safety moguls I got to Tuckerman... Nothing like a huge hump of snow to take the edge off a 40+ degree slope.
> 
> bump skiers are just afraid they might get going too fast down steep terrain...




A bump skier wouldn't be following you unless there some bumps to be sampled ..... 

Got to turn, otherwise we're talking about this


----------



## jack97 (May 4, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> In closing, you are a sick, sick man, get help cause you’ve gone over the edge.




Naw, he just needs a better boot setup. Couple that with some heel lifts he'll do just fine!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Rad... I'm going to go do some meth since everyone else is doing it.  Maybe I'll just make some since I have a nice big room with no real purpose, and plenty of free time.
> 
> !



Hook a brother up..I haven't done crank in like 4 years..


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hook a brother up..I haven't done crank in like 4 years..


 
Same here, haven't touch any in about 25 years.


----------



## mondeo (May 4, 2008)

Show me a turn earner, anywhere, that could do this:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8UkgwSGDRd4&feature=related

Forgive us if we find meandering back and forth across the hill boring.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Show me a turn earner, anywhere, that could do this:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=8UkgwSGDRd4&feature=related
> 
> Forgive us if we find meandering back and forth across the hill boring.



How about this kid!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=s8xdv8cfPpY&feature=related


14 years old :-o


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2008)

Dang, those guys, or gals look cute as they wiggle their lil butts. However, I don't see them in areas like this, guess they just ain't gotz the ballz.





Now, the guys at Tux may have fallen but let's take a look at what they were jumping from:


----------



## awf170 (May 4, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Show me a turn earner, anywhere, that could do this:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=8UkgwSGDRd4&feature=related
> 
> Forgive us if we find meandering back and forth across the hill boring.



Show me anyone one this forum that could do that.  And yeah, we just meander back or forth across the hill... and ski terrain that is way radder than anything than anything inbounds in the east.


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2008)

Are those seeded bumps like the equivelant of groomed trails?


----------



## mondeo (May 4, 2008)

So what I see is...

slow, slow slow slow, jump and turn, slow, slow slow slow, jump and turn

and

back and forth, back and forth, drop and fall. Wash, rinse, repeat.

Dropping != skiing. I don't care if you're dropping off the Burj Dubai, if you aren't skiing up, dropping, AND skiing away, who cares?

And if the presence of a few rock outcroppings means you have to go 5mph, I'll pass.


----------



## awf170 (May 4, 2008)

mondeo said:


> So what I see is...
> 
> slow, slow slow slow, jump and turn, slow, slow slow slow, jump and turn
> 
> ...



Yep... we never go fast.  Here's a pic of cbcbd probably doing close to 40mph in the backcountry.


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2008)

Nece backcountry, where?


----------



## snoseek (May 4, 2008)

Mogul skiers are kind of weird to me. They like to do the same thing over and over.... seems kind of boring to me. Even though they are freaky obsessive-compulsive left brained perfection artist they are probably the best skiers on the hill. period.


Any good skier in the backcountry has probably spent years and years at the resort and just got sick of all the b.s. Hiking for turns is the best feeling as you can get to terrain that is pristine and there are no rules and few people. Skiing natural untracked trees is awesome, the way skiing was meant to be. As Challenging as mogul skiing is it's a manufactured experience with patrol ready to haul you away, paid parking ect.... I also can't stand self-righteous b.c. people, there seems to be a lot out here and tons at places like tucks. It's o.k. to ski solo really.


----------



## Geoff (May 4, 2008)

2knees said:


> Long live the Carhartt skiers!  Saw one at Mt. Snow on closing day.  toughest apparel known to man.



That guy was parked 2 cars from me.  I did a double-take.  You don't see carpenter overalls on the hill very often in the east.   I've skied at places like Monarch on Texas spring break.  Carhartt seemed to be high fashion there.  Everybody looked like Sean Penn's brother in Footloose.  Of course, my Gore Tex shell pants have a big hole in the shin where I must have hit a branch the wrong way.  

I'm useless in this thread.  I haven't had intact ACLs in decades so I don't ski the zipper line.  My idea of earned turns is walking up Killink to ski Northstar and Great Bear at Killington after they stop running the Snowdon lifts.   That's less than 5 minutes up a novice trail if you have any kind of fitness level at all.  I walked up to ski Rime the first Saturday in November before Killington started spinning the lifts.  I'd been walking up the mountain every weekend as a conditioning activity so putting skis and boots in a pack wasn't much different.  That's an hour up a graded gravel road that a passenger car could handle if driven appropriately.   I really don't have any desire to do anything much more rigerous than that.


----------



## redalienx11 (May 5, 2008)

in my unbiased opinion, the turn earners are dominating this thread.


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2008)

redalienx11 said:


> in my unbiased opinion, the turn earners are dominating this thread.



Nothing new. Bump skiers are used to other skiers _thinking _they are better than they actually are.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> _they_ meaning bump skiers ...



What's with the knee pad things on the pants???


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nothing new. Bump skiers are used to other skiers _thinking _they are better than they actually are.


 

Greg, as I mentioned in the past, you have improved remarkably in the last couple of years. But , you have a long way to go before you can start getting arrogant, chill!

Pre-emptive defense: I know I suck, but I'm not arrogant.


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Greg, as I mentioned in the past, you have improved remarkably in the last couple of years. But , you have a long way to go before you can start getting arrogant, chill!
> 
> Pre-emptive defense: I know I suck, but I'm not arrogant.



I think you missed the point of this thread. Too many blueberries.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> You talking about me or greg??



You wear pants with kneepads???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Sorry but I am missing the hidden meaning here son ... are you smoking weed for lunch?



No alot of bump skiers wear pants with knee pads built in...and I wish I was smoking some weed but I have to wait a few more hours until I get out of work..


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think you missed the point of this thread. Too many blueberries.


 
No, you're missing the point of my post. Too many bumps


----------



## tcharron (May 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Sorry but I am missing the hidden meaning here son ... are you smoking weed for lunch?



Let me clarify..

Apparently, both you and Greg require cushioning your knees.  So either your both into gardening, or you simply have a whole lotta action on your knees.  :stir:


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Let me clarify..
> 
> Apparently, both you and Greg require cushioning your knees. So either your both into gardening, or you simply have a whole lotta action on your knees. :stir:


 
Bet Greg's beard tickles. stirred


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Let me clarify..
> 
> Apparently, both you and Greg require cushioning your knees.  So either your both into gardening, or you simply have a whole lotta action on your knees.  :stir:



Did Monica Lewinsky wear kneepads??  Wait is AZ for gay skiers??  Maybe I'm in the wrong place..it sure is a sausagefest...mmmmm sausage..lol


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2008)

They're knee patches or flags. Not "pads." None of you guys would understand, cuz if you wore them they would just accentuate your feebleness.


----------



## tcharron (May 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> They're knee patches or flags. Not "pads." None of you guys would understand, cuz if you wore them they would just accentuate your feebleness.



Flags for what?  To identify yourself in public?  Do they come in rainbow bright colors?


----------



## tcharron (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Did Monica Lewinsky wear kneepads??  Wait is AZ for gay skiers??  Maybe I'm in the wrong place..it sure is a sausagefest...mmmmm sausage..lol



That's officially next seasons question of the day...  To heck with 'Does a bear shat in the woods'..

'Should my bindings be tight enough to not release?'
'Umm, Does Greg wear kneepads?'


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Flags for what? To identify yourself in public? Do they come in rainbow bright colors?


 

Flags for the Gay Pride Parade, Greg's got pretty pink ones. I'm starting to think that GSS may be right about this place


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Flags for the Gay Pride Parade, Greg's got pretty pink ones. I'm starting to think that GSS may be right about this place



AlpineZone is the internets biggest sausage fest..if it wasn't for Severine and TrekChick..it would be a disaster..


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> AlpineZone is the internets biggest sausage fest..if it wasn't for Severine and TrekChick..it would be a disaster..


 
Is that why you chose your present avatar?

Guy looks like a bumper. (just to keep this on subject)


----------



## 2knees (May 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> They're knee patches or flags. Not "pads." None of you guys would understand, cuz if you wore them they would just accentuate your feebleness.



Or spray paint in the case of JohnnyP.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> Or spray paint in the case of JohnnyP.  :lol:



And duct tape.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> And duct tape.


 
You bumpers are a kinky bunch.


----------



## jack97 (May 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> And duct tape.





andyzee said:


> You bumpers are a kinky bunch.



Duct tape is a great tool


----------



## jack97 (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> AlpineZone is the internets biggest sausage fest..




The avatar and your remark is still cracking me up.  


Talking smack aside, you want to see some ass kissing, go one of the other ski forum mentioned.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

jack97 said:


> The avatar and your remark is still cracking me up.
> 
> 
> Talking smack aside, you want to see some ass kissing go one of the other ski forum mentioned.



Well Epicski is a more elitist sausage fest...more common queers here..lol


----------



## jack97 (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well Epicski is a more elitist sausage fest...more common queers here..lol



Kind of makes sense....seems like you're slumming with the commoners.


----------



## 2knees (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well Epicski is a more elitist sausage fest...more common queers here..lol




What about your groupies and admirers from Pa wecantskiorride?


----------



## redalienx11 (May 7, 2008)

not that bumpers would even know about black diamond equipment ltd, but one of the most reputable outdoor gear manufacturers makes kneepads specifically for skiing. because turn earners are that hardcore and they know it.
http://www.bdel.com/gear/telekneesis.php


----------



## deadheadskier (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well Epicski is a more elitist sausage fest...more common queers here..lol



you ain't kiddin' 

when I read the Augusta Maine thread, I stumbled upon this from AltaSkiBum

"Thanks Michael I will be on tumbledown this summer rod in hand!!"

:-o


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> What about your groupies and admirers from Pa wecantskiorride?



Well on paskiandride..there are actually a few hot 20-something women..and they all want me..even the married ladies..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> you ain't kiddin'
> 
> when I read the Augusta Maine thread, I stumbled upon this from AltaSkiBum
> 
> ...



hehehehehe


----------



## jack97 (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well on paskiandride..there are actually a few hot 20-something women..and they all want me..even the married ladies..lol



Yeah, prolly as a gopher.


----------



## jack97 (May 7, 2008)

redalienx11 said:


> because turn earners are that hardcore and they know it.



I wouldn't use hardcore and kneepads for turn earners in the same post given how this thread is turning out.


----------



## 2knees (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well on paskiandride..there are actually a few hot 20-something women..and they all want me..even the married ladies..lol



Son, if you're gonna lie, try to make it at least a tiny bit plausible.

now try again.


----------



## tcharron (May 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Bet Greg's beard tickles. stirred



Sometimes I'm guessing.  But since they're not full fledged kneepads, they're only for occasional use.  The rest of the time...

Well, let's look at a bump skier in training for a sec..







Looks to be like perhaps arsepads may be useful as well.


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Sometimes I'm guessing.  But since they're not full fledged kneepads, they're only for occasional use.  The rest of the time...
> 
> Well, let's look at a bump skier in training for a sec..
> 
> ...



And the skis double as stirups


----------



## 2knees (May 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> You really should be nicer to people .. I have a brother who is a federal agent .. get my drift son..



can he get the kind bud then?


----------



## jack97 (May 7, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Sometimes I'm guessing.  But since they're not full fledged kneepads, they're only for occasional use.  The rest of the time...
> 
> Well, let's look at a bump skier in training for a sec..
> 
> ...




Ummm.... that looks like a CSIA instuctor look over things. And maybe you're right, the student needs more padding.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well on paskiandride..there are actually a few hot 20-something women..and they all want me..even the married ladies..lol


 
Next time finish the sentence please:




GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well on paskiandride..there are actually a few hot 20-something women..and they all want me to F off


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Now that is a whole better response to GSS ... thank you.



Hahahahahaha.....if you think I'm sexy and you want my body come on sugar let me know..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Never asked..



Kind bud....mmmmmm


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2008)

Pretty lame when an admin has to start a flaming thread to boost posts. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (May 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Never asked..



can i have his number?  or beeper lol.

Kidding here.  

I saw Reefer Madness once.  I know the real story.


----------



## 2knees (May 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Oh for the record .. I am not a doper..



I'm a joker, a smoker, a midnight toker........


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Sometimes I'm guessing.  But since they're not full fledged kneepads, they're only for occasional use.  The rest of the time...
> 
> Well, let's look at a bump skier in training for a sec..
> 
> ...



On second glance, I'm wondering if this is a picture of an epic ski instructor on one of their outings with a typical epic ski member :blink:


----------



## 2knees (May 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> On second glance, I'm wondering if this is a picture of an epic ski instructor on one of their outings with a typical epic ski member :blink:




looks to me like he slipped her a roofie.


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> looks to me like he slipped her a roofie.



But what would his pick up line be...... "hey baby, do you want me to show you my short, fat ski"  or "hey baby, how about checking out my old school long thin board?" or my personal guess .... "Do you have a brother?"


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Pretty lame when an admin has to start a flaming thread to boost posts. :lol:



Perhaps. But maybe you need to try it.

http://killingtonaccessrd.com/phpBB2/index.php

Having fun talking to yourself? :lol:


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Perhaps. But maybe you need to try it.
> 
> http://killingtonaccessrd.com/phpBB2/index.php
> 
> Having fun talking to yourself? :lol:


 
Nope, will not resort to such tactics :lol:

I'm about to take that site down, have a new host and can't be bothered with transferring the forum over. Moment of silence please.......................


----------



## 2knees (May 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Moment of silence please.......................



I would think you've had many many many moments of silence over there.  :lol:


----------



## tcharron (May 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Perhaps. But maybe you need to try it.
> 
> http://killingtonaccessrd.com/phpBB2/index.php
> 
> Having fun talking to yourself? :lol:



That would infer HE actually posts there..  :-


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> I would think you've had many many many moments of silence over there.  :lol:



I've heard that even the deaf complain about how quiet it is over there :blink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Oh for the record .. I am not a doper..



You get drug tested right?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Wow this thread is doing wonders for my post total number .. Where is GSS? Out delivering rocks again? And he had to go to college even to do that ...



Hahaha..well I when I went to college I figured I'd be making the big bucks on wall street but if that was the case I wouldn't get to ski as much..If I didn't go to college I have no idea what I would have done those 4-years..probably worked at Wendys or something..would you like fries with that..


----------



## tcharron (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You get drug tested right?



He has to..  They have to make sure the Alzheimer's meds won't interact with anything he may be taking for the ED..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

tcharron said:


> He has to..  They have to make sure the Alzheimer's meds won't interact with anything he may be taking for the ED..



hahahah..when you get as old as OldSnowboarderMaine..it's like being permanently stoned..lots of short term memory loss.."What was I just saying??


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hahahah..when you get as old as OldSnowboarderMaine..it's like being permanently stoned..lots of short term memory loss.."What was I just saying??



I just want to own stock in the drug company that comes up with the combo cholesterol/ED/Alzhiemer's/Hair loss pill.  Then you'd look good enough to use it, be fit enough to use it, be able to use it and remember how to use it!


----------



## jack97 (May 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Pretty lame when an admin has to start a flaming thread to boost posts. :lol:




Therapy...... relates to dealing with season ending; shock, denial, anger, bargaining, depression......


I'm still in the shock stage, I can't believe its spring.... maybe it's the hit I took on that icy bump.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2008)

tcharron said:


> That would infer HE actually posts there.. :-


 

One of my last posts, 10/12/07 :



			
				Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Where is everybody?


Sh*t, I don't even post here anymore. If I didn't have email alerts telling me that you replied to this thread, no telling when I would have seen this 

You think I could start a http://www.nelsap.org/ for forums?


----------



## riverc0il (May 7, 2008)

I was staying out of this silliness. But I can't resist tossing this one off: Who else is going skiing this coming Sunday besides me? Just wanted a show of hands regarding who is still skiing. Bump skiers take note: Hillman's and Left Gully have lots of bumps. Which is why I may be avoiding them.

In all seriousness, I would like to hear from bump skiers that have skied serious steep terrain such as Tuckerman Ravine and other such Mount Washington gullies that are consistently between 35-40 degrees almost the entire route and in many cases steeper. I would like to hear from bump skiers who have done so and whether they prefer skiing that type of pitch with or without moguls. Bumps are cool but it is all about the right time and the right place. If you haven't carved huge high speed arcs down a 35-40 degree gully, you just wouldn't understand


----------



## snoseek (May 7, 2008)

I'm with riv. in saying a really steep slope without bumps is as good as it gets. White Heat or O.L. after grooming don't count. You almost have to get into b.c. to even get that kind of slope. That experience is worth the hike right there.

And yes I will be earning turns this weekend. This morning I skinned up mary jane and skied some really steep stuff that would normally be wall to wall moguls and it skied incredible.


----------



## 2knees (May 7, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I was staying out of this silliness. But I can't resist tossing this one off: Who else is going skiing this coming Sunday besides me? Just wanted a show of hands regarding who is still skiing. Bump skiers take note: Hillman's and Left Gully have lots of bumps. Which is why I may be avoiding them.
> 
> In all seriousness, I would like to hear from bump skiers that have skied serious steep terrain such as Tuckerman Ravine and other such Mount Washington gullies that are consistently between 35-40 degrees almost the entire route and in many cases steeper. I would like to hear from bump skiers who have done so and whether they prefer skiing that type of pitch with or without moguls. Bumps are cool but it is all about the right time and the right place. If you haven't carved huge high speed arcs down a 35-40 degree gully, you just wouldn't understand



I've skied Motts at Heavenly and some stuff at kirkwood that made my sphincter pucker.  It is what it is.  Personally I prefer bumps.  To each his own.


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I was staying out of this silliness. But I can't resist tossing this one off: Who else is going skiing this coming Sunday besides me? Just wanted a show of hands regarding who is still skiing. Bump skiers take note: Hillman's and Left Gully have lots of bumps. Which is why I may be avoiding them.
> 
> In all seriousness, I would like to hear from bump skiers that have skied serious steep terrain such as Tuckerman Ravine and other such Mount Washington gullies that are consistently between 35-40 degrees almost the entire route and in many cases steeper. I would like to hear from bump skiers who have done so and whether they prefer skiing that type of pitch with or without moguls. Bumps are cool but it is all about the right time and the right place. If you haven't carved huge high speed arcs down a 35-40 degree gully, you just wouldn't understand


 
I am in no way a bump skier, damn, I'm barely a skier. But, one thing I have to say, the bumps on Hillman's were sweet last weekend! Just bring some butter for all that sweet corn!


----------



## andyzee (May 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> I've skied Motts at Heavenly and some stuff at kirkwood that made my sphincter pucker. It is what it is. Personally I prefer bumps. To each his own.


 
To you I say:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

I like sweet bumps but they get in the way of skiing fast and turning where-ever you want..


----------



## awf170 (May 7, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Who else is going skiing this coming Sunday besides me?



Raises hand...

Either the GG or GoS.  Possibly Dodges/Duchess if by any slight chance they are still skiable.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 7, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> In all seriousness, I would like to hear from bump skiers that have skied serious steep terrain such as Tuckerman Ravine and other such Mount Washington gullies that are consistently between 35-40 degrees almost the entire route and in many cases steeper. I would like to hear from bump skiers who have done so and whether they prefer skiing that type of pitch with or without moguls. Bumps are cool but it is all about the right time and the right place. If you haven't carved huge high speed arcs down a 35-40 degree gully, you just wouldn't understand



*Serious* terrain like _Tuckerman's_??? :lol: :lol: :lol:  35-40 degrees??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've skied terrain that makes that sound like child's play.  Oh wait... that's because it is!

Um, I've skied sustained pitches of 45-55 degrees, with cliff bands, big rocks, nasty trees, etc.  I'd rather ski it without moguls, personally.  But it's still not even half as fun as a solid 22-35 degree bump run.

Greg... why would you say bump skiers here are arrogant?  I mean... we *are* the best skiers on the mountain, but that's not arrogance, it's just fact! :wink:


----------



## awf170 (May 7, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> *Serious* terrain like _Tuckerman's_??? :lol: :lol: :lol:  35-40 degrees??? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I've skied terrain that makes that sound like child's play.  Oh wait... that's because it is!
> 
> Um, I've skied sustained pitches of 45-55 degrees, with cliff bands, big rocks, nasty trees, etc.  I'd rather ski it without moguls, personally.  But it's still not even half as fun as a solid 22-35 degree bump run.



Where?


----------



## riverc0il (May 7, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> *Serious* terrain like _Tuckerman's_??? :lol: :lol: :lol:  35-40 degrees??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was going under the assumption that most AZ skiers wouldn't have the technical skills or prowess to handle the more challenging 50+ degree aspects of Tuckerman. Most AZ bump skiers probably could not handle the easier 35-40 degree pitches of the Ravine's easier terrain... at least not without being covered in bumps that make the angle less severe and provide a speed decreasing obstacle to prevent oneself from pissing their pants.

:beer:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 7, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Where?









That was one of my favorites.  One of the chutes at the Jane.  My favorite line was right about in the middle of that pic.  Actually, a little to the left of the middle.  Averages between 48 and 55 somewhere, IIRC.  Good stuff.

But I skied some real serious terrain at the Jane, A-Basin, heck... even Monarch has some sustained 40-45 degree in-bounds runs.  It's a whole different lift-served world out here, folks.

Riv, apparently you underestimate the abilities of a true bump skier.  Someday you'll all learn............ :wink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I was going under the assumption that most AZ skiers wouldn't have the technical skills or prowess to handle the more challenging 50+ degree aspects of Tuckerman. Most AZ bump skiers probably could not handle the easier 35-40 degree pitches of the Ravine's easier terrain... at least not without being covered in bumps that make the angle less severe and provide a speed decreasing obstacle to prevent oneself from pissing their pants.
> 
> :beer:



You're not giving us enough credit..alot of AZers..myself included have spent lots of time skiing the steeps of the Rockies.  We're not all gapers..lol


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 7, 2008)

Oh, btw... the Mary Jane chutes are considered "Extreme Terrain," as defined by the Colorado Ski Safety Act.

Minimum requirements for "Extreme Terrain:"



> (3.1) "Extreme terrain" means any place within the ski area boundary that contains cliffs with a minimum twenty-foot rise over a fifteen-foot run, and slopes with a minimum fifty-degree average pitch over a one-hundred-foot run.


----------



## snoseek (May 7, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> That was one of my favorites.  One of the chutes at the Jane.  My favorite line was right about in the middle of that pic.  Actually, a little to the left of the middle.  Averages between 48 and 55 somewhere, IIRC.  Good stuff.
> 
> But I skied some real serious terrain at the Jane, A-Basin, heck... even Monarch has some sustained 40-45 degree in-bounds runs.  It's a whole different lift-served world out here, folks.
> 
> Riv, apparently you underestimate the abilities of a true bump skier.  Someday you'll all learn............ :wink:



That is some pretty crazy stuff over there. It actually kind of made my knees shake a little. Parts of Pali scare me a little too.


You wouldn't beleive how buried wp/mj still is right now!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 7, 2008)

snoseek said:


> You wouldn't beleive how buried wp/mj still is right now!



Oh I know.  I'm actually in Grand Junction at the Rocky Mountain Lift Association (RMLA) conference right now, and was chatting with a maintenance guy from Steamboat.  He said they have a settled mid mountain base of 120ish inches at their snowstake.  Unbelievable.



			
				snoseek said:
			
		

> That is some pretty crazy stuff over there. It actually kind of made my knees shake a little. Parts of Pali scare me a little too.



It scared me a little the first time.  Then I realized that it wasn't even as difficult as a lot of the bump skiing I do at MJ!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 7, 2008)

Here's another shot from the top of a rather skinny chute.  I'd like you ALL to take note of the fact that I was skiing 50+ degree slopes and dropping cliffs/rocks in my bump skis. :lol:


----------



## snoseek (May 7, 2008)

Personally I think there is a lot of good steep overlooked bump trails on the Winter Park side and in the eagle wind area. There was a couple really sweet Mogul runs of the side of vasquez ridge that seemed to be powder bumps all season every day.


----------



## snoseek (May 7, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's another shot from the top of a rather skinny chute.  I'd like you ALL to take note of the fact that I was skiing 50+ degree slopes and dropping cliffs/rocks in my bump skis. :lol:



Is this off the Cirque before the eagle wind area?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (May 7, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Is this off the Cirque before the eagle wind area?



Nope, Jane chutes.  I liked Eagle Wind, but the snow never seemed as good to me over there.  Besides... you have to tug and pull to get me away from MJ!


----------



## mondeo (May 7, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I was going under the assumption that most AZ skiers wouldn't have the technical skills or prowess to handle the more challenging 50+ degree aspects of Tuckerman. Most AZ bump skiers probably could not handle the easier 35-40 degree pitches of the Ravine's easier terrain... at least not without being covered in bumps that make the angle less severe and provide a speed decreasing obstacle to prevent oneself from pissing their pants.
> 
> :beer:


Admitted, I haven't gone to Tuck's or out West, but there isn't a trail I've seen in the lift-served East that gives me pause, including the Wall at Holiday Valley (38 degrees.) And that's with skinny bump skis with 2° base and 0° side bevels. You guys have to fall back on edges to do your work for you.


----------



## awf170 (May 7, 2008)

mondeo said:


> but there isn't a trail I've seen in the lift-served East that gives me pause, including the *Wall at Holiday Valley (38 degrees.)* .



Holy crap man are you X-treme!!!  Can I touch you?!   So how many vertical feet is it 38 degrees for?  10? Maybe 20?


(Remember this thread is still a joke.  I'm completely screwing around.)


----------



## mondeo (May 7, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Holy crap man are you X-treme!!!  Can I touch you?!   So how many vertical feet is it 38 degrees for?  10? Maybe 20?
> 
> 
> (Remember this thread is still a joke.  I'm completely screwing around.)



150, actually. Not a great distance, but still long enough that you need to know what you're doing.

I've also been on a significantly steeper trail there, called Half Pipe Side.


----------



## snoseek (May 7, 2008)

http://www.matlack.com/hv1/0057.html

You mean this wall? are you kidding me?


----------



## awf170 (May 7, 2008)

snoseek said:


> http://www.matlack.com/hv1/0057.html
> 
> You mean this wall? are you kidding me?



Dude, that is so gnar!


----------



## mondeo (May 7, 2008)

Well, they're after a few hundred feet of flats in the picture. And in all fairness, the last time I skied it was probably 10 years ago in middle school. And the only reference I could find on my first pass for lower Ovation said 31 degrees. However,





...looks to me like it's in the 38-39° regime. Don't care if there are bumps on it or not, I'll ski it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Admitted, I haven't gone to Tuck's or out West, but there isn't a trail I've seen in the lift-served East that gives me pause, including the Wall at Holiday Valley (38 degrees.) And that's with skinny bump skis with 2° base and 0° side bevels. You guys have to fall back on edges to do your work for you.





Are you kidding???  The 38 degree run at Holiday Valley...lol..is avalanche gear required?


----------



## mondeo (May 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Are you kidding???  The 38 degree run at Holiday Valley...lol..is avalanche gear required?



Yes.


----------



## mondeo (May 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> http://www.matlack.com/hv1/0057.html
> 
> You mean this wall? are you kidding me?



Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.


----------



## snoseek (May 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.



Dude I'll let the whole wall thing slide but monty python truly sucks ballz.


----------



## riverc0il (May 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> http://www.matlack.com/hv1/0057.html
> 
> You mean this wall? are you kidding me?


LOL. mondeo man, nothing lift serviced is that steep once you start skiing stuff where the rise is higher than the run (i.e. 45+). I think salida said it best when he wrote it ain't steep until you can reach straight out behind you and touch the snow while you are skiing, or something like that. The highest consistent lift serviced pitch in the east is barely over thirty degrees.

Though admittedly, I am talking out my ass on this one because I haven't skied Holiday Valley yet, so maybe it is the knar.


----------



## 2knees (May 8, 2008)

yeah yeah yeah.  You can ass-ume all you want.  I'll ass-ume that you super gnar kitchen wall pro freeskiers gape the snot out of even the most mellow bump runs.  Skis flailing, head bobbing, cant stay in a line blah blah blah.


----------



## snoseek (May 8, 2008)

Yeah that seeded bump run at Loon is so core.......


----------



## 2knees (May 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Yeah that seeded bump run at Loon is so core.......




I wouldnt know.  Its too steep for me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Yeah that seeded bump run at Loon is so core.......



bahahahahahahahahahaha...yeah bumps aren't as tough as the bumpsters make them out to be..lol


----------



## tjf67 (May 8, 2008)

*2knees*

Your avatar resembles a handicaped skier in one of those chairs with the mono ski.


----------



## cbcbd (May 8, 2008)

turn earners end up with much better pictures.

How can you compare something like this









To these:


----------



## tjf67 (May 8, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> turn earners end up with much better pictures.
> 
> How can you compare something like this
> 
> ...



I have lots of pictures like those from lift serviced areas.  Try again please.  How often do you wash your clothes.  Are you one of the skinky walkeruppers


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2008)

I'll be the first to admit that even though bumps were my first love, I'd choose the stuff I see in the BC TRs in a heartbeat  IF  I could take a lift to those areas.  It's clearly far superior terrain than anything lift accessed in the east.  That said, I don't have all that much time to ski, so when I go, I want to be spending time skiing, not hiking/touring/skinning etc.    I think that's why Stowe has always been my favorite ski area in the East.  It's only a 45 minute hike to the top of the Chin and from there you can access terrain that at least comes close to some of the lines in the Whites.  I spent a ton of time in the notch by hiking over from the top of the Gondola and have skied most lines along the ridge between the Chin and the Nose.  That said, if there wasn't a lift to get me 80% of the way up there I wouldn't have skied any of it.

Call me lazy, call me whatever.  The bottomline is I'd rather spend my day skiing than hiking.  This said, I do plan on at least one Washington trip next year, maybe more.


----------



## 2knees (May 8, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Your avatar resembles a handicaped skier in one of those chairs with the mono ski.



thats cause i suck at skiing.

wait that would insult the people who have the guts and determination to ski with physical handicaps.


----------



## tcharron (May 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Dude I'll let the whole wall thing slide but monty python truly sucks ballz.



Ok snowman..  I MEAN, umm, err, snoseek.


----------



## jack97 (May 8, 2008)

cbcbd said:


>




What you posted are teasers.....

I call these legit bump runs; deep troughs or steep enuf that it can hide half of the little guys.







or bumps runs that can stretch it for a while.


----------



## tcharron (May 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Yeah that seeded bump run at Loon is so core.......



That wasn't intentionally seeded tho..  Side affect of running over the boarders sitting in a line across the trails.  Might as well blow snow over 'em and make good of a bad situation..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> The bottomline is I'd rather spend my day skiing than hiking.  .



Times 2..I like a warm up run or two as well..which you don't get hiking for turns...


----------



## snoseek (May 8, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Ok snowman..  I MEAN, umm, err, snoseek.



I miss argueing with that @ss. He could probably hang in this thread though, knew how to push buttons...


----------



## snoseek (May 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Times 2..I like a warm up run or two as well..which you don't get hiking for turns...



The hike is the warm up. 

I would rather ski somewhere with lift-serviced bc terrain and good sidecountry that isn't full of annoying mounds made by slow skiers.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/5845/size/big/cat/926

again this pic comes to mind. lift dumps you off right there. Not one annoying bump all season.


----------



## 2knees (May 8, 2008)

wow,  is that the tubing park?


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> wow, is that the tubing park?


 
You still feeling gay? Get over it!


----------



## 2knees (May 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You still feeling gay? Get over it!



wtf are you talking about


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You still feeling gay? Get over it!



What's next? Yo momma jokes? :roll:


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> What's next? Yo momma jokes? :roll:


 
Yo momma's so fat..........


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> wtf are you talking about


 
Just a carry over:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/27808-accepting-end-ski-season.html#post261602


----------



## 2knees (May 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Just a carry over:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/27808-accepting-end-ski-season.html#post261602


'

I cant be bothered with that right now.  I'm trying to win an unwinable debate here.


----------



## jack97 (May 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You still feeling gay? Get over it!




Come on, it does look like this.  Look Ma... no bumps!


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> ''m trying to win an unwinable debate here.



Yeah, really. Time to see the carvers vs. the snowboarders...


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, really. Time to see the carvers vs. the snowboarders...


 

What some folks will do for ratings :roll: :lol:


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> '
> 
> I cant be bothered with that right now. I'm trying to win an unwinable debate here.


 
Maybe there's a reason for this


----------



## 2knees (May 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Maybe there's a reason for this




Yes, i'm an idiot.  but i try my hardest and my dad told me thats all that matters.


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> I have lots of pictures like those from lift serviced areas.  Try again please.  How often do you wash your clothes.  Are you one of the skinky walkeruppers



Yeah from out West... those are EC shots.  Lets see some east coast lift served pics like that.


...and yeah I can't argue with the filthy comment.  My boots are probably the worst smelling thing imaginable and in 11 days in the Chic Chocs I washed my hair once.



jack97 said:


> What you posted are teasers.....
> 
> I call these legit bump runs; deep troughs or steep enuf that it can hide half of the little guys.
> 
> ...



Umm... those aren't good pictures.  Try again.


----------



## jack97 (May 8, 2008)

jack97 said:


> What you posted are teasers.....
> 
> I call these legit bump runs; deep troughs or steep enuf that it can hide half of the little guys.
> 
> ...





awf170 said:


> Umm... those aren't good pictures.  Try again.



try doing your fast gs turns with those bumps... lets see where that gets you. 

BTW, it gets interesting after a thaw to ice cycle.


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> Yes, i'm an idiot. but i try my hardest and my dad told me thats all that matters.


 
Well in my book, you're one of the coolest idiots here!:beer:


----------



## awf170 (May 8, 2008)

jack97 said:


> try doing your fast gs turns with those bumps... lets see where that gets you.



You can't... I said they weren't good pictures.  I wasn't judging the skiing.  


			
				cbcbd said:
			
		

> turn earners end up with much better pictures.



Too many icy bumps affecting your reading abilities?


----------



## mondeo (May 8, 2008)

Now this is a bump run:


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2008)

mmm.... mashed potatoes 


Here's one for you bumpers:


----------



## snoseek (May 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> mmm.... mashed potatoes
> 
> 
> Here's one for you bumpers:



Where is that shot taken?

powdery bumps are pretty fun cause you don't really have to make all those dumb little turns.


----------



## snoseek (May 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Now this is a bump run:



Yeah but the trail is mowed flat most of the time in the winter and spring at killington....well you know


----------



## jack97 (May 8, 2008)

Uh-oh, I'm getting some drool....... 

Wait, I'm suppose to be in the shock stage transitioning to the denial stage.


----------



## riverc0il (May 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> yeah yeah yeah.  You can ass-ume all you want.  I'll ass-ume that you super gnar kitchen wall pro freeskiers gape the snot out of even the most mellow bump runs.  Skis flailing, head bobbing, cant stay in a line blah blah blah.


Funny thing is most BCers are almost always excellent bump skiers. Check out the percentage of skiers at places like MRG, Stowe, Smuggs, Jay, etc. that are into backcountry and have either AT or tele bindings ripping up bumps. Maybe not zipper line masters, but every BC skier I know is far superior to the average bump skier in moguls.

Simply put, every BC'er can bump but not every bumper can BC.


----------



## 2knees (May 8, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Funny thing is most BCers are almost always excellent bump skiers. Check out the percentage of skiers at places like MRG, Stowe, Smuggs, Jay, etc. that are into backcountry and have either AT or tele bindings ripping up bumps. Maybe not zipper line masters, but every BC skier I know is far superior to the average bump skier in moguls.
> 
> Simply put, every BC'er can bump but not every bumper can BC.




sure.


----------



## mondeo (May 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Yeah but the trail is mowed flat most of the time in the winter and spring at killington....well you know


I didn't see it mowed flat once this year. Even after crap hit, they kept 5-6 lines to skiers right untouched.



riverc0il said:


> Funny thing is most BCers are almost always excellent bump skiers. Check out the percentage of skiers at places like MRG, Stowe, Smuggs, Jay, etc. that are into backcountry and have either AT or tele bindings ripping up bumps. Maybe not zipper line masters, but every BC skier I know is far superior to the average bump skier in moguls.
> 
> Simply put, every BC'er can bump but not every bumper can BC.


I've yet to see a tele skier actually ski the fall line on O.L. Can't say anything about the places you listed.

I'll also say that there's a difference between a mogul skier and a good skier who skis moguls, a big one. At any given time, maybe 10-15% of the people on O.L. are actually bump skiers, less after powder or grooming.


----------



## snoseek (May 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I didn't see it mowed flat once this year. Even after crap hit, they kept 5-6 lines to skiers right untouched.
> 
> 
> I've yet to see a tele skier actually ski the fall line on O.L. Can't say anything about the places you listed.
> ...



Alot of good tele skiers to the north. Besides AT rigs are becoming much more common and have no disadvanteges to skiing bumps vs. regular bindings. Most bc skiers can ski bumps with 90+ mm skis-not the skinny little bumps skis that do nothing else.

I'm trying like hell here...


----------



## 2knees (May 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> mmm.... mashed potatoes
> 
> 
> Here's one for you bumpers:



the best of both worlds right there.


----------



## snoseek (May 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> the best of both worlds right there.



I agree! I could go for that right now.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> the best of both worlds right there.



That looks so sweet....Then you jump in and hit rock hard bumps with a thin top coat....Did a ton of that this year  :-x


----------



## 2knees (May 8, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> That looks so sweet....Then you jump in and hit rock hard bumps with a thin top coat....Did a ton of that this year  :-x



yeah, that can be brutal as well as potentially dangerous if your moving fast enough.  

I think andys pic is from utah which probably eliminates the thin topcoat problem and the rock hard bump problem so symptomatic of the east coast.


----------



## redalienx11 (May 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I've yet to see a tele skier actually ski the fall line on O.L.



lets meet up sometime.
then again i'd rather ski harder stuff OB so scratch that.


----------



## 2knees (May 8, 2008)

the waving of johnsons in this thread is nonstop.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> What's next? Yo momma jokes? :roll:



Yo Momma is so fat when she wears a Malcolm X jacket..Helicopters land on here back..Sniz-ap..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Just a carry over:
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/27808-accepting-end-ski-season.html#post261602



AndyZee I give you crap for promoting your own threads..but feel free to promote the heezy out of my threads..I'm trying to get as popular as Greg..Up in Here..Ya Heard..


----------



## mondeo (May 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Alot of good tele skiers to the north. Besides AT rigs are becoming much more common and have no disadvanteges to skiing bumps vs. regular bindings. Most bc skiers can ski bumps with 90+ mm skis-not the skinny little bumps skis that do nothing else.
> 
> I'm trying like hell here...



Can you use Dalbello Kryptons or Full Tilts with them? Do they have the elasticity of the Look PX12? What about weight?

And I think BMM proved that bump skis can do more than just bumps. It just takes skill that turn earners just don't have. I can ski bumps with wider skis too, I just prefer not too; why would I?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, really. Time to see the carvers vs. the snowboarders...



Snowboarders...haha..yeah right..hopping around like rabbits and sitting in packs in the middle of the trails..Always needing the outside seat on the chairlift..asking to be pulled with my pole..shredding the gnar gnar..the great white wave..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Now this is a bump run:



What run is that?  Did some bumpers hijack the grooming machines..and where do they store those gosh darn moguls in the summer???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> That looks so sweet....Then you jump in and hit rock hard bumps with a thin top coat....Did a ton of that this year  :-x



The very edge of a mogul run is great in a few inches of powder..the middle of the run...dust on crust..


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I've yet to see a tele skier actually ski the fall line on O.L. Can't say anything about the places you listed.



I'm no tele skier, but there certainly are tele skiers who can rip the bumps with the best of em'.  ga2ski is one of them.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/249707-post202.html


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Where is that shot taken?
> 
> powdery bumps are pretty fun cause you don't really have to make all those dumb little turns.


 
That shot was from Solitude, UT. There were no rocks under that, those were nice bumps to begin with then they got covered with 13" of snow.


----------



## snoseek (May 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Can you use Dalbello Kryptons or Full Tilts with them? Do they have the elasticity of the Look PX12? What about weight?
> 
> And I think BMM proved that bump skis can do more than just bumps. It just takes skill that turn earners just don't have. I can ski bumps with wider skis too, I just prefer not too; why would I?


You don't get it I'm not a tele skier.
Any ski boot made on the market clicks into my naxo's. They're as light as most normal downhill bindings and the heel locks for regular downhill performance. I put these on a nice light yet fat 101 with a 193 length and they ski just about anything out here perfect. This is a versatile set-up that I can take anywhere.

Yeah BMM can take his bump skis down MJ chutes on a powder but I think BMM is probably a ripping skier. I do think anyone who can zipperline bumps all day is def. amongst the best skiers on the hill, I just don't see how you don't get bored as hell skiing mogul all day.


----------



## 2knees (May 8, 2008)

Lets just all take a breath for a second and chill on the baseless generalizations.  There are tele skiers who can rip bumps, some rather average AZers who can ski real steep stuff with some skill, some primarily bc skiers who can really ski bumps and most likely some who tend to survive them.  You dont have to be a great skier to make bump skis work anywhere.  And on and on.  Since this thread has been rather devoid of any humor all day, I dont feel too ridiculous posting the above.  :dunce:


----------



## snoseek (May 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> Lets just all take a breath for a second and chill on the baseless generalizations.  There are tele skiers who can rip bumps, some rather average AZers who can ski real steep stuff with some skill, some primarily bc skiers who can really ski bumps and most likely some who tend to survive them.  You dont have to be a great skier to make bump skis work anywhere.  And on and on.  Since this thread has been rather devoid of any humor all day, I dont feel too ridiculous posting the above.  :dunce:



I should use more smilies when I post. None of this really matters anyway, just killin some time. For all you guys know I could be a prison inmate that read a bunch of skiing mags and have never even skied lol.:angry::angry:


----------



## mondeo (May 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> Lets just all take a breath for a second and chill on the baseless generalizations.  There are tele skiers who can rip bumps, some rather average AZers who can ski real steep stuff with some skill, some primarily bc skiers who can really ski bumps and most likely some who tend to survive them.  You dont have to be a great skier to make bump skis work anywhere.  And on and on.  Since this thread has been rather devoid of any humor all day, I dont feel too ridiculous posting the above.  :dunce:


Sorry. I get too into _any_ debate. Have a debate about which is better, red or blue pens, tell me to support red, and I'll fiercely support red.

Obviously, I don't harbor grudges against any type of skier. It's the hikers I hate. :razz:


----------



## riverc0il (May 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> Lets just all take a breath for a second and chill on the baseless generalizations.


Oh, c'mon. This is a "Battle Royal" thread. I will step aside from the spirit of the thread for a moment to say that half of what I wrote was not what I really think and not reality. Although I did exagerate a little bit, I am going to stick by the fact that any BC'er can bump but not all bump skiers BC so I think bump skiers dissing BC'ers is funny. But this thread ain't about dissing, it was a two way roast. At least that was how I interpreted things.


----------



## Greg (May 9, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I will step aside from the spirit of the thread for a moment to say that half of what I wrote was not what I really think and not reality.



Wimp.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 9, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I am going to stick by the fact that many BC'ers flail in bumps, but not all bump skiers choose to BC so I think that BC skiers dissing bumpers is funny..




now you're starting to make some sense


----------



## jack97 (May 9, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> ..... so I think bump skiers dissing BC'ers is funny.



Seems some BC claims better pictures... kind of reminds me of gapers during vacation week posing for the professional shooter. :razz:

Bumpers don't really care, it's about the terrain.


----------



## 2knees (May 9, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Oh, c'mon. This is a "Battle Royal" thread............  But this thread ain't about dissing, it was a two way roast. At least that was how I interpreted things.



You're right.  I'm batting 0-fer in this thread.  I lost sight of the original intent.  

lol, tjf even got me to change my avatar.


----------



## snoseek (May 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Wow  .. the Bumpers and BC skiers tearing into each other like a pack of hungry wild dogs ...NICE I love it...



Listen up old man-snowboarders can't really do either efficiently. They suck in the bumps and don't know enough to get a splitboard in the b.c. so they destroy the track with either snowshoes (popular geriatric activity) or where those ghey little skis for hiking. Christ, most skiers are even showing them up in the terrain park these days. So that leaves you guys with the cord, mmmkay.


I'm going skiingnow so I hope when I come back the knucklheads will have some good responses. out


----------



## Greg (May 9, 2008)

snoseek said:


> knucklheads



I thought they were called knuckledraggers, but knuckleheads works too. :razz:


----------



## cbcbd (May 9, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Bumpers don't really care, it's about the terrain.


Lol, yeah, all about the unnatural terrain.


----------



## Greg (May 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Lol, yeah, all about the unnatural terrain.



No...it's all about the terrain that other great skiers before you were able to ski.


----------



## jack97 (May 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, really. Time to see the carvers vs. the snowboarders...





OldsnowboarderME said:


> Wow  .. the Bumpers and BC skiers tearing into each other like a pack of hungry wild dogs ...NICE I love it...



Bumpers are calling you out too. Carver vs snowboarder.... implies to me that boarders can't carve b/c they scrape :razz:


----------



## tjf67 (May 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> You're right.  I'm batting 0-fer in this thread.  I lost sight of the original intent.
> 
> lol, tjf even got me to change my avatar.




HAHA  Jeez It was a observation not a knock.  I was skiing with one of those guys this year and he was pretty darn good.  Would not even accept a push on the flats.  Seeing as how I am on the topic now.  What with the under the wrist pole plant.  why not over the top.  Little tired in that pic? 
I have never taken the time to figure out how to post pics so its not really fair.


----------



## 2knees (May 9, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> HAHA  Jeez It was a observation not a knock.  I was skiing with one of those guys this year and he was pretty darn good.  Would not even accept a push on the flats.  Seeing as how I am on the topic now.  What with the under the wrist pole plant.  why not over the top.  Little tired in that pic?
> I have never taken the time to figure out how to post pics so its not really fair.




I'm feeling vulnerable lately.  :razz:  

not sure what you mean by under the wrist pole plant.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 9, 2008)

Wow, taking a break from mind numbing new website work thought I would check this thread for some laughs. What a pathetic showing. Only GSS and a few others are trying, half the posts are the usual boring postive comment with a following personal story that no one really gives a royal crap about. 

Hell, even tj67 who hails from the old LP/Whiteface RSN forum that got banned at least 3 times for getting too rowdy is apologizing. Where is ghostrider when you need him?


> Jeez It was a observation not a knock



We need a few maggots from TGR to join in to get this party rolling.


----------



## tjf67 (May 9, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Wow, taking a break from mind numbing new website work thought I would check this thread for some laughs. What a pathetic showing. Only GSS and a few others are trying, half the posts are the usual boring postive comment with a following personal story that no one really gives a royal crap about.
> 
> Hell, even tj67 who hails from the old LP/Whiteface RSN forum that got banned at least 3 times for getting too rowdy is apologizing. Where is ghostrider when you need him?
> 
> ...




Hey Now.  I have never been banned from any forums in my life.  take that back.  Greg can verify.

Ghosty cant play anymore.  Him and Greg broke up


----------



## tjf67 (May 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm feeling vulnerable lately.  :razz:
> 
> not sure what you mean by under the wrist pole plant.



When I am moving quick and start to get tired I will flip the pole under and out in front of me rather than reaching out from over the top.  That what it looks like you are doing.


----------



## Greg (May 9, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Hey Now.  I have never been banned from any forums in my life.  take that back.  Greg can verify.
> 
> Ghosty cant play anymore.  Him and Greg broke up



TJ is all right. He's just one of those grumpy ADKers with a big ole chip on his shoulder, that's all.

Maybe I can create an official shit talkin' forum and invite banned members back to participate there? Call it "Free for All" or something... :lol:


----------



## cbcbd (May 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> No...it's all about the terrain that other great skiers before you were able to ski.


Lol, I guess you're referring to me since the BC skier is the one who looks for that gnarly untracked terrain before all the gapers start making safety humps all over it


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 9, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Hey Now.  I have never been banned from any forums in my life.  take that back.  Greg can verify.
> 
> Ghosty cant play anymore.  Him and Greg broke up



I said the forums got banned, not you in particular. It's not always about you, you know.


----------



## Greg (May 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Oh sure call an old man names .. but would you feel nervous if you knew I was behind you ..



Hardly. I ski bumps. You're on a snowboard. You'd never catch me.


----------



## Greg (May 9, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Lol, I guess you're referring to me since the BC skier is the one who looks for that gnarly untracked terrain before all the gapers start making safety humps all over it



I think I get it now why you guys go off and hide in the BC. So nobody can see you struggle down that gnarly terrain...


----------



## cbcbd (May 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think I get it now why you guys go off and hide in the BC. So nobody can see you struggle down that gnarly terrain...


hahaha, true... true... unless your partner has a camera and posts your gaperness (thanks austin!)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> No...it's all about the terrain that other great skiers before you were able to ski.



Snowboarders don't complain much about skiers because they're happy the skiers tolerate(barely) them..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> We need a few maggots from TGR to join in to get this party rolling.



BINGO..this site is way to polite and civilized..I want to see some good flame wars..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Hey Now.  I have never been banned from any forums in my life.  take that back.  Greg can verify.
> 
> Ghosty cant play anymore.  Him and Greg broke up



I was banned from the Ski Vermont Discussion list in 1999..I think I'm the only person who was ever banned from the site.  Over on PASR I've been given a few timeouts..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> But when you hear that scraping sound coming up on you fast from behind it has to make to think a little bit ... I always like to throw in a "Oh God.. I can't stop" too...



I don't have that problem because people don't pass me..I pass them..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2008)

4,000.....jea!!!!!


----------



## 2knees (May 9, 2008)

15.39 posts per day.

that is mind boggling.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> 15.39 posts per day.
> 
> that is mind boggling.





That's hardly anything..my average over at Paskiandride is just under 20 posts per day and that's since November of 2005..but I ski alot so I have alot of stuff to post about..although on this site..there isn't much ski related chatter this time of the year..anyway what did everybody have for lunch today???


----------



## 2knees (May 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's hardly anything..my average over at Paskiandride is just under 20 posts per day and that's since November of 2005..but I ski alot so I have alot of stuff to post about..although on this site..there isn't much ski related chatter this time of the year..anyway what did everybody have for lunch today???




box lunch


----------



## jack97 (May 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> But when you hear that scraping sound coming up on you fast from behind it has to make to think a little bit ... I always like to throw in a "Oh God.. I can't stop" too...



Thats why I stay in the bumps. Any skiers and boarder going out of control in thoses trails will end up landing on their @ss.

At Wachusetts it's the safest place to be!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 9, 2008)

jack97 said:


> At Wachusetts it's the safest place to be!



Wassachusetts?


----------



## jack97 (May 9, 2008)

skifastr said:


> Wassachusetts?









[/QUOTE]

10th mountain trail, the seed formation is lousy but it keeps the gapers away if you pick a line in the middle or skier's left.


----------



## mondeo (May 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> But when you hear that scraping sound coming up on you fast from behind it has to make to think a little bit ... I always like to throw in a "Oh God.. I can't stop" too...



Again, when are you coming up fast from behind? If I'm not on a bump run my skis are basically headed straight towards the nearest lift that'll get me too one.

Oh, and another thing. We bumpers can turn and work A&E at the same time. You BC turn earners just turn. Learn how to multitask, and you might actually start enjoying skiing enough to leave hiking for the summer months, where it should be kept instead of polluting the ski season.


----------



## snoseek (May 9, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Again, when are you coming up fast from behind? If I'm not on a bump run my skis are basically headed straight towards the nearest lift that'll get me too one.
> 
> Oh, and another thing. We bumpers can turn and work A&E at the same time. You BC turn earners just turn. Learn how to multitask, and you might actually start enjoying skiing enough to leave hiking for the summer months, where it should be kept instead of polluting the ski season.



Polluting?:dunce:

Edit-I guess hiking, dealing with skins, testing snowpack, avoiding natural obstacles, skiing pow, crud, ice, bare patches, sun cups aren't multitasking. mmmmkay.

My bump skills are crap compared with many on this board but I can do o.k. like I said skiing nothing but bumps all day bores the hell out of me. If that's where the best snow is then bring it but wandering around and checking out different stuff is the best part to me.


----------



## riverc0il (May 9, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Oh, and another thing. We bumpers can turn and work A&E at the same time. You BC turn earners just turn.


You might be surprised... if you actually checked out some BC skiers in the bumps...

You know what BC skiers consider bumps right? Leg conditioning for the real ski season.


----------



## riverc0il (May 9, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Learn how to multitask, and you might actually start enjoying skiing enough to leave hiking for the summer months, where it should be kept instead of polluting the ski season.


I hike AND ski during July, does that count? Interestingly enough, I "enjoy" skiing ten months out of twelve and I enjoy each month in its own special way. Just like you enjoy your six months of bumps skiing in your special way.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 9, 2008)

jack97 said:


> The trail looks like Worf's forehead.....


----------



## mondeo (May 9, 2008)

snodunce said:


> Polluting?:dunce:


That's what I said. Why should I waste perfectly good snow by spending an hour or two dragging my ass and gear up the hill when there's a perfectly good machine designed to do it for me in five minutes?

Maybe it's just my common sense seeping into recreational activities...

As much as I enjoy skiing, I'm not going to drive 4 hours each way for 6 runs, any time of year. And in any case, seeing as how I don't *waste* my time hiking, I could ski one of my ski seasons for every three of a turn earner's and still come out ahead in the number of runs gotten in. If I actually lived in VT, NH, or ME, I might hike, and get some good flats training in during the summer, when there aren't any bumps for me to properly enjoy. 8)

I mean, really. Would you stop in the middle of sex, turn to your partner, and say, "well this is really good, but you know what? I think I'm gonna go hike up this 2000ft mountain. I'll be back in an hour or two to finish up."


----------



## mondeo (May 9, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> I hike AND ski during July, does that count? Interestingly enough, I "enjoy" skiing ten months out of twelve and I enjoy each month in its own special way. Just like you enjoy your six months of bumps skiing in your special way.



You turn earners have to enjoy everything in your own "special" way. After all, it's the only way you know how. :dunce:


----------



## snoseek (May 9, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I mean, really. Would you stop in the middle of self gratification, look in the mirror, and say, "well this is really good, but you know what? I think I'm gonna go hike up this 2000ft mountain. I'll be back in an hour or two to finish up."




haha, I never really thought of that


----------



## snoseek (May 9, 2008)

I'm not really some big B.C. expert. hiked for turns only 8 times so far this year. I do like to resort ski-at small soulful resorts mostly. I do like both hiking and skiing though, very rewarding and great excercise that I can always use.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2008)

mondeo said:


> That's what I said. Why should I waste perfectly good snow by spending an hour or two dragging my ass and gear up the hill when there's a perfectly good machine designed to do it for me in five minutes?
> 
> Maybe it's just my common sense seeping into recreational activities...
> 
> ...



You're a bitter mo-fo..


----------



## mondeo (May 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You're a bitter mo-fo..


A mad steezy bitter mo-fo, yo.

Fo' shizzle.


----------



## mondeo (May 9, 2008)

snoseek said:


> haha, I never really thought of that


I guess whatever way you need to adapt it to make the allegory fit your life...


----------



## jack97 (May 9, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> jack97 said:
> 
> 
> > The trail looks like Worf's forehead.....
> ...


----------



## andyzee (May 10, 2008)

jack97 said:


> ski_resort_observer said:
> 
> 
> > that's rigth. Only way carvers can get down that without bailing is wait for spring condtions, ski top to top while make those pirouette turns on top.
> ...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 10, 2008)

That would be the perfect run..if there was about a foot and a half of fresh Poe to cover up the bumps.  Screw the perfect lines..I like long swaths of ice followed by a huge powder bump...they're perfect for goose stomping..Seeded bumps are too easy..


----------



## jack97 (May 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> And the only way bumpers can get up that is with a lift :lol:



Nah......bumpers can get a rise and more so by holding a tight line!


----------



## jack97 (May 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That would be the perfect run..if there was about a foot and a half of fresh Poe to cover up the bumps.  Screw the perfect lines..I like long swaths of ice followed by a huge powder bump...they're perfect for goose stomping..Seeded bumps are too easy..




You're kidding me about the perfect run with fresh pow, that seed formation is pitiful, its made for skiers who think you there are many ways to ski bumps. 

Bump skiing is about holding the line in either seeded or skier made bump trails. And yes sometimes you have to alter the line in skier made but you know whether you held that line or not.  Put it in terms you can understand; either you have to goods to put your partner in screaming ecstasy or you didn't... there's' no faking it. 

Oh yeah, it been weeks since you scored.... forget what I said :grin:


----------



## awf170 (May 11, 2008)

All right bumpers, I think it is time for me to go sleep now since I have wake up early to go skiing tomorrow.  So what are you guys doing tomorrow?:flame:


----------



## mondeo (May 11, 2008)

awf170 said:


> All right bumpers, I think it is time for me to go sleep now since I have wake up early to go skiing tomorrow.  So what are you guys doing tomorrow?:flame:


I'll tell you what I'm not doing: hiking. Hiking sucks. :angry:


----------



## cbcbd (May 11, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I'll tell you what I'm not doing: hiking. Hiking sucks. :angry:


Have fun spring cleaning...



A season in the life...

October:
bumper - "Northern VT just got dumped on with almost 2'! That's gonna help form a nice base for when the season starts. I can't wait!"
bc'er - "Northern VT just got dumped on with almost 2'! I'm playing hooky tomorrow. The season has started!"

November:
b - "Season started! Still a little thin and too early for good bump runs but I kept hitting the same line over and over again to try to build a nice bump run. Maybe at the end of the day I'll have some moderate troughs to pound."
bc - "Still a little thin. Time to look for bony liftlines and maybe hit up MRG before they open"

December:
b - "Great skiing. I need to keep hitting the bumps to get better today so I can hit the same bump line tomorrow. Maybe next week I'll do some bumps at some other mountain. "
bc - "I've been going into the trees too much. I need to get some more lift served runs in to get in shape for my Chic Chocs trip."

January: 
b - "This thaw sucks. More snow!"
bc - "This thaw sucks. More snow!"

February:
b - "Awesome day. Lots of new powder. It kinda bogged me down too much on that steep 25 degree run. But luckily it soon formed into beautiful humps of snow - I really like skiing interesting terrain made possible only after a run has been skied repeatedly by a huge crowd" 
bc - "Awesome day. Lots of new powder. Slept on the mountain and got first tracks on untouched powder! Nothing like having a blank natural canvas to ski your art upon."

March:
b - "I better rush and get in the last days of the season"
bc - "Sweet, spring skiing is about to start"

April:
b - "What a great season. I must've had 1000+ runs and only one knee reconstruction! I guess its time to hit the honey-do list"
bc - "This spring snow is phenomenal!! With this snow pack I'll be skiing into June!"

May:
b - "I guess I should probably post a thread on a skiing forum expressing how much I can't wait until the start of next season."
bc - "The snow is still hanging around, I'm hitting nasty lines left and right every weekend, what a great spring season this is turning out to be!"

June:
b - "I guess I should probably post a thread on a skiing forum expressing how much I can't wait until the start of next season."
bc - "Still some stuff left on the right aspects... season is winding down"

July:
rivercoil - "Maybe I can get a few turns on that 40ft patch of snow on Mt Washington"


----------



## andyzee (May 11, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> July:
> rivercoil - "Maybe I can get a few turns on that 40ft patch of snow on Mt Washington"


 
This year!


----------



## riverc0il (May 11, 2008)

andyzee said:


> This year!


I have made July twice and last week of June once so I fully plan on doing my annual suffer fest as late as the snow arch holds out.

By the way (for all the jonesing bumpers who are bumming the season is over...), perfect corn in Gulf of Slides this morning with a side of slightly mashed potato in the afternoon. Overall, almost 2000 more vertical than lift serviced New England skiers got today.


----------



## powbmps (May 12, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Have fun spring cleaning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's good s**t! :lol:


----------



## redalienx11 (May 12, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Have fun spring cleaning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work! I like it.


----------



## jack97 (May 12, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Have fun spring cleaning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Should be a sticky somewhere.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 12, 2008)

Yikes people are getting along in this thread...


----------



## kingslug (May 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I think secret video taken of you next season is in order ...



Have fun keeping up..............................


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 14, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> By the way (for all the jonesing bumpers who are bumming the season is over...), perfect corn in Gulf of Slides this morning with a side of slightly mashed potato in the afternoon. Overall, almost 2000 more vertical than lift serviced New England skiers got today.



Your the man.Keep on rippin riv.


----------



## riverc0il (May 14, 2008)

Skiing in May sucks about as much as earning your turns does. Won't hear me complaining. Austin on the other hand... you should of heard him bitching about how horrendous the skiing was in Gulf of Slides this past weekend:







Lame! Where are the bumps? Where is the lift? SO not worth it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2008)

Austin get out of the backseat..


----------



## riverc0il (May 14, 2008)

He's not in the back seat. Just a steep pitch and deceptive angle. That was actually some damn fine skiing from Austin. Here is another turn...


----------



## Greg (May 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Austin get out of the backseat..



And get a haircut while you're at it.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 14, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> He's not in the back seat. Just a steep pitch and deceptive angle. That was actually some damn fine skiing from Austin. Here is another turn...



Looks pretty sweet

So when does the Gulf of Slides T-Bar go in?

Turn earners are just like NIMBYS in my book.  That looks like the perfect spot for a nice T-Bar up so I don't have to waste TIME hiking.  

Turn Earners are a bit f'd in the head in my book.  Why on earth would you want to waste your time hiking as opposed to doing laps on such sweet terrain via a lift?.  The whole Big Jay thing bugs me the most.  Nope gotta skin up it if you want to ski it neaner neaner neaner.  It's not like cutting over from Jay proper isn't a huge motivation in terms of time on task and what it takes to get back to the base.

I don't want to hike, I don't want to wait in a liftline, I just want to ski.  Downhill skiing is what I love.....all those other heady parts you turn earnin' hippies boast about, you can put it in your pipe and smoke it.  I have no use for it.

Your all a bunch of posers anyway, especially you Rivercoil.  :razz: You know damn well if you were living in Utah, MAYBE you'd be 'touring' come June, but not right now.  You've said it as much yourself, you don't earn your turns until the good lift accessed skiing is done for the most part.  If we were all in Utah, you'd be riding the Tram just like the rest of us at Snowbird right now.

Yep I said it, you turn earners are a bunch of posers :lol:

...now, would you mind if I tag along next spring?   I miss skiing


----------



## andyzee (May 15, 2008)

:-o That's why God created heilicopters. :-o


----------



## riverc0il (May 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ...now, would you mind if I tag along next spring?   I miss skiing


Ha! 

Just for the record, I am against the restriction on slacking Big Jay from Jay Peak. I enjoy slacking (looking forward to some Memorial Day weekend slacking!!) and I enjoy the lifts... but I think the pictures speak for themselves, especially when the lifts stop.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> :-o That's why God created heilicopters. :-o



There's Heli skiing on Washington?  SWEET sign me up


----------



## andyzee (May 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> There's Heli skiing on Washington? SWEET sign me up


 
No heliskiing, but I'm sure you can rent a helicopter, if you search enough. :lol:


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Skiing in May sucks about as much as earning your turns does. Won't hear me complaining. Austin on the other hand... you should of heard him bitching about how horrendous the skiing was in Gulf of Slides this past weekend:



Yeah, it sucked. :razz:

Riverc0il near the top of the main gully:





Justin in gully #3


----------



## drjeff (May 15, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, it sucked. :razz:
> 
> Riverc0il near the top of the main gully:
> 
> ...



Geeze man, why don't you just sit on one of these with that turn position 






And then what's up with those snowblade length skis????






Don't ya know that any REAL skier won't be caught dead on anything less than a 215??


----------



## mondeo (May 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Looks pretty sweet
> 
> So when does the Gulf of Slides T-Bar go in?
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 1, 2008)

So bump skiers, how has the skiing been lately?  Today was another fine day on Washington.  Only 1,100 ft. of completely continuous vertical.  What's that like double the vert of Sundown?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2008)

awf170 said:


> So bump skiers, how's the skiing been lately?  Today was another fine day on Washington.  Only 1,100 ft. of completely continuous vertical.  What's that like double the vert of Sundown?



bastid


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> So bump skiers, how has the skiing been lately?  Today was another fine day on Washington.  Only 1,100 ft. of completely continuous vertical.  *What's that like double the vert of Sundown?*



More than what your GPA must be from all that school you keep blowing off


----------



## awf170 (Jun 2, 2008)

drjeff said:


> More than what your GPA must be from all that school you keep blowing off




Hey, hey not cool... no taking my grades in the conversation. 

I had a 3.6 this semester in Engineering.  The only reason I missed any days of school this year was because of skiing.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Hey, hey not cool... no taking my grades in the conversation.
> 
> I had a 3.6 this semester in Engineering.  The only reason I missed any days of school this year was because of skiing.



Remember this is the AZ Battle Royale, so anything is fairgame   

Just think about how much extra time you could have spent studying if you held yourself to lift served!   We'd be talking 3.9


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Hey, hey not cool... no taking my grades in the conversation.
> 
> I had a 3.6 this semester in Engineering.  The only reason I missed any days of school this year was because of skiing.



Engineering?

crap, we've got another Marc budding right in front of our eyes


----------



## 2knees (Jun 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> So bump skiers, how has the skiing been lately?  Today was another fine day on Washington.  Only 1,100 ft. of completely continuous vertical.  What's that like double the vert of Sundown?




played a killer round of golf and raged with some old friends at a wedding reception into the wee hours of the night.

i'm not interested in spending $80,000 in gas to hike up a fly and mud encrusted hill to ski some rotted out corn hole snow for 50 turns or so.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Engineering?
> 
> crap, we've got another Marc budding right in front of our eyes



+5 in the lift served category for that one!


----------



## awf170 (Jun 2, 2008)

drjeff said:


> +5 in the lift served category for that one!



I can't argue with that one. 



2knees said:


> played a killer round of golf and raged with some old friends at a wedding reception into the wee hours of the night.
> 
> i'm not interested in spending $80,000 in gas to hike up a fly and mud encrusted hill to ski some rotted out corn hole snow for 50 turns or so.



The snow wasn't corn, it was sort of icy, and the snow was encrusted with sh*t for the cog's black cloud of death, not mud.  And I split the drive so it was only $40,000.

Here's one pics from GPetrics of me. (I forgot my camera, doh!)


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I can't argue with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you were making fun of the vertical at Sundown?? Geeze what's that like 15 maybe 20 verts tops! No wonder why it's not lift served!  The slide in my kids playscape has more verts than that!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I can't argue with that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like some mandatory air there.  Where's the pic of you crashing?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 2, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> you actually need skis to do that?



Well you could slide down it on your ass, but I doubt you're stopping.



drjeff said:


> And you were making fun of the vertical at Sundown?? Geeze what's that like 15 maybe 20 verts tops! No wonder why it's not lift served!  The slide in my kids playscape has more verts than that!



It continues once you skirt across that little piece of grass.  Making it into a run with double the vert of the "mighty" Sundown.



deadheadskier said:


> Looks like some mandatory air there.  Where's the pic of you crashing?



Nope, just step over the grass.  There was a mandatory air (or down climb) about 50 ft later though.  Gpetrics was thinking about airing it but decided that a somewhat firm 40 degree slope with sharp rocks below wasn't the best place to fall.  We actually tried to push enough snow over it to make it skiable, but failed, and just made the down climb extra slippery.  :dunce:




PS:  I make fun of Sundown because I secretly wish it close to me.  I'm not kidding.  If Sundown was as close as Wawa for me I would be there a least one night a week bashing bumps with you guys.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 2, 2008)

Does Wawa have a designated bump run..

Oh to keep this thread going..people who re-enter a trail without looking uphill are not only Skiers Responsibility Code Violaters but also DuckD(ckM&therf*ckers..


----------



## awf170 (Jun 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Does Wawa have a designated bump run..



Yes they do, but it sucks 99% of the time.

Here's a pic I took of Gpetrics yesterday.  A little steep, ehh?


----------



## dmc (Jun 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Does Wawa have a designated bump run..
> 
> Oh to keep this thread going..people who re-enter a trail without looking uphill are not only Skiers Responsibility Code Violaters but also DuckD(ckM&therf*ckers..



Unless its a snowboarder that hits the skier re-entering the trail - then it's about the snowboarders blind spot.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yes they do, but it sucks 99% of the time.
> 
> Here's a pic I took of Gpetrics yesterday.  A little steep, ehh?




Looks good for high speed carving..lol


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2016)

hell yeah


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2016)

Free gss....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2016)

2knees said:


> hell yeah



You need to post more often.  I still laugh every time I see that pole daffy avatar! :lol:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh my.


----------

